# A big question



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

my p's r robbing aginst every thing for mounths now.
few days ago they digged a big hole and there is 2 p's that r allways there
I did a 40% water change.
and they still gurding the place
there r no eggs(for sure)
I have 5 p's in an 100 gl tank
the p's r about 8.5"
water condition is :
tem- 28.5 c
NO3 -0
NO2 -0
GH- 12
PH- 6.8-7

HERE START THE PROBLAM:
i can buy 2 breeding pairs that had been bred by EUDI7
he has 6 p's and i am about to buy 4 of them
the 2 breeding pairs
there is no way that i will know for sure that he gives me the 2 breeding pairs
cos' he could break the pairs!!!

AND HERE COMES THE BIG QUESTION:

WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

moving a breeding pair out of the tank that they originally bred in could seriously effect their chance of ever breeding again.


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

I wouldn't say that, DJ... My reds spawned in my 55 a month before I moved, and now they've been spawning for the past month (moved a month ago) in my 125...


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

so...
should i keep my p's?
i really want them to breed

they had made their hole bigger and there is a couple that allways there or nearby
and they wont let any other p' to get near the hole 
they r dark
one p' of the coupel is 9" and the seconed p' is 8"

their age is allmost 1 and a half years old


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

it sounds like you're doing things OK... try some 40-50% water changes and feed them really well... hopefully you'll get a spawn soon...

are you sure they didn't already spawn? a day or so after they lay the eggs, they start hatching and will move down into the gravel... I thought I lost a batch when this happened, but ended up syphoning more out than I could have imagined... I'll have to check my pH for you, cause they spawned again last night... I don't check it very often, because it's extremely stable...


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

my PH is allsow very stabel
i looked from every where 
the only thing that i didnt do was diving in the tank!








there where no eggs









but maybe i missed some
my gravel is dark black
hard to see any thing there


----------



## stewarts (Jul 19, 2004)

i'm new to this however mine finaly bred after 3 years of having them. i never check my levels cause as i said i am new to this and didn't know that was a factor, however i keep my water at 82,125 gal, 2 aqua clear 300 filters, and i keep the lights off when i see that they r making nests. i feed them frozen shrimp rings with the occasional treats. i also found that after they did mate that the male keeps pushing them into the gravel and you will need to syphon them but you should check around ant rocks or plants that r near the nest. i noticed that after i took out the firts and second batch that the male and the female started to hide them near the big rocks near the nest.


----------

